# New member, first post



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT and good shooting.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You come to the right place !*

:mg: I'll get the :welcome: wagon out for you !:eek2:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* neoday2. Have fun here.


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

:welcomesign: to AT
from Missouri.


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

Good deal man, welcome and enjoy.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## BrowningMM3 (Jul 26, 2009)

how do you post


----------



## Tyler243 (May 27, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## The Bow Show (Nov 4, 2020)

gday and welcome from Australia.


----------



## Kjokve (Nov 14, 2020)

Welcome👍


----------



## Yippykyae (Jun 2, 2021)

Hello from Kansas


----------



## MTHunter44 (Mar 21, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Mozzz (Jul 8, 2021)

Welcome![emoji1018]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casey10789 (Jun 28, 2021)

Just joined up guys! Been coming to form for a while to learn and finally decided to join up!


----------



## Mozzz (Jul 8, 2021)

Welcome!![emoji1018]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patagucci (Jun 23, 2021)

neoday2 said:


> Hello AT! Just started lurking and wanted to become a member as I think this will be a great resource for me and the coming bow season. I am big into DIY and I am just getting in to archery, last season was my first year hunting deer.
> 
> Happy hunting and enjoying the outdoors!
> 
> :darkbeer:


Welcome man. I’m just starting out as well!


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Patagucci said:


> Welcome man. I’m just starting out as well!


You do realize he joined 12 years ago?


----------



## Patagucci (Jun 23, 2021)

VeritasHunter said:


> You do realize he joined 12 years ago?


Replied to the wrong person.


----------

